# Group Buy for Cattman Headers



## Rosader (Feb 28, 2011)

Just thought I would let the 5th gen Maxima peeps here know there is a group buy going on right now for Cattman Headers they need one more order to start production (more than that are welcome to place orders) here is the thread I started on maxima.org For anyone looking to get Cattman headers - Maxima Forums


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Damn anyone interested in some real performance on this forum? one of the best mods out there guys!!!!


----------

